# How to deal with grass getting past landscape edging?



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

How do you all deal with grass that enters your mulch beds by going past your landscape edging? I use no-dig edging because it is cheaper, but it just sits on the soil it does nothing to prevent Bermuda stolons from going underneath and entering the mulch area. I was thinking of digging a small trench and putting strips of scrap plywood near problem areas, but I was wondering if anyone had any other ideas.


----------



## SAKR (6 mo ago)

Around our flower beds we tried the hammer in plastic edging with some bricks in front and then mulch to cover the bed and top of the plastic edging. We'll see how that works.

We will need to put something in around our fence to keep the bermuda contained because all the neighbors here have fescue. I was thinking of digging a 4x4 or 6x6 trench right at the fence and filling it with rock. I think plywood would break down eventually.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks @SAKR. How far down into the soil are you going with your plastic edging to prevent the Bermuda from going past it and into your flower beds?


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Use a manual edger to create a trough, then install your edging into it. My personal preference is metal edging.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I use an old school lawn edger. You can cut a couple inches down into the ground. It gives a real crisp edge and works wonderful on this tough ground cover we have in one area that travels underground.


----------

